# Farmall 140 Hi Clear Gas Tank Question



## ericjs (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a Farmall 140 Hi Clear. I am wanting to restore the inside of the gas tank. I looked inside with a flash light and there appears to be a (baffle) plate about center ways the tank that starts at the top of the tank and goes down to about an 1/8" from the bottom. 

I would like to put some nuts and bolts inside with a little water and rotate for a while to knock the rust scale off and then treat the tank. But this will only work for the front half of the tank. I guess the only thing I can do is to etch the entire tank with the tank treatment kit that I purchased but I wanted to get the major rust scale out first.

Any insight on this problem will be helpful
Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Eric! Have you thought about trying some steel shot? The shot would be small enough to get past the baffle and still loosen the rust. Shaking or strapping the shot filled tank to a vibrating table or other machine would probably clean it up pretty good. I am sure our members will come up with a number of good suggestions as well.


----------

